# End Of 2011, Early 2012 Haul



## Rezel (Apr 19, 2012)

*MAC MES in Frozen Blue and Daylight, E/S in Juxt*
*MAC Crushed Metallic Pigment Stack in Butterfly Party*



 



*MAC Gently Off Eye and Lip Makeup Remover, Brow Set in Beguile, E/S Quad in Lady Grey*
*Back To Mac L/S:  Creme De La Femme, Brave, Fanfare*



 



*MAC L/S in Party Parrot, Lipglass in Comfort & Joy and Rich & Witty, Lipliner in Have To Have It*
*MAC Make It Perfect Brush Sets:  Special Edition and Mineralize*



 



*MAC Brushes:  231 and 211, Studio Sculpt Concealer in NW20, Cover Girl Lip Perfection L/S in Tempt*
*MAC E/S Palette. E/S shades (top to bottom):  Urban Decay Midnight Cowboy Rides Again, Shot Gun, MAC Beautiful Iris, Juxt, Birds & Berries, Club*



 



*Large Z Palette filled with MAC Peacocky E/S, Bloom E/S, pressed MAC pigments.*
*Josie Maran Argan Oil, Jack Black Lip Balm*



 



*China Glaze N/P in Glittering Garland, Velvet Bow, Ring In The Red, Lorelei's Tiara, Optical Illusion, Kinetic Candy*
*China Glaze N/P in Ray-diant, Smoke And Ashes, Agro, Harvest Moon, Fast Track*



 



*Close up of Optical Illusion. Multi-color glitter goodness!*





*OPI Wooden Shoe Like To Know?, I Don't Give A Rotterdam*
*a-england in Saint George, Princess Tears, Zoya in Rica*



 



*nails inc. in Kensington, Chelsea, The Donmar Overglaze, Essie Luxeffects in Shine Of The Times, As Gold As It Gets*
*Flakies!*



 



*Finally, some Korean Nail Polishes and Seche Vite Top Coat*





*Thanks for looking. *


----------



## ZoZo (Apr 19, 2012)

Great haul, enjoy it..


----------



## MrsBombshell (Apr 21, 2012)

Nice haul! Love your lipsticks!


----------



## Rezel (Apr 22, 2012)

ZoZo said:


> Great haul, enjoy it..


  	Thanks, ladies.


----------



## EOTD-Fanny (May 2, 2012)

Wow, great haul!! 
  	You got a lot of good stuff there!


----------



## Rezel (May 6, 2012)

EOTD-Fanny said:


> Wow, great haul!!
> You got a lot of good stuff there!


  	Thank you, Fanny. I'm enjoying everything.


----------



## Monidoll4u (May 17, 2012)

great haul!


----------



## anne082 (May 29, 2012)

that's one great haul you got there! How do you like the Argan Oil?


----------



## Rezel (May 30, 2012)

Monidoll4u said:


> great haul!


  	Thanks!


----------

